# Trapped Inside a 5 Series



## jblackburn (Feb 9, 2002)

*Trapped Inside 7 Series*

Saw this on the wire ....

BANGKOK (Reuters) - Security guards smashed their way into an official limousine with sledgehammers on Monday to rescue Thailand's finance minister after his car's computer failed.
Suchart Jaovisidha and his driver were trapped inside the BMW for more than 10 minutes before guards broke a window. All doors and windows had locked automatically when the computer crashed, and the air-conditioning stopped, officials said.

'We could hardly breathe for over 10 minutes,' Suchart told reporters. 'It took my guard a long time to realize that we really wanted the window smashed so that we could crawl out. It was a harrowing experience.'


----------



## Plaz (Dec 19, 2001)

Are we sure it was an E65/E66?


----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

Um, yeah, this isn't going to do BMW any favors re: their assembly plant in Thailand... :tsk:


----------



## Mathew (Feb 8, 2002)

Normally you can unlock doors from the inside by just pulling on the door handle. . .

Either the limo (full stretch?) operates differently or there is something else I am missing. . .


----------



## Plaz (Dec 19, 2001)

Mathew said:


> *Normally you can unlock doors from the inside by just pulling on the door handle. . .
> 
> Either the limo (full stretch?) operates differently or there is something else I am missing. . . *


Maybe, if so equipped, the "security package" (a la Kofi Annan's 7) has different behavior in this regard? :dunno:


----------



## rost12 (Dec 22, 2001)

If there was security/protection package on that car, I'd think smashing the window would be pretty hard if not impossible :dunno: 

And only iDrive operates on something that came from MS, so the problem has nothing to do with iDrive.

P.S. This thread should be in the 7er forum, no?


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

rost12 said:


> *P.S. This thread should be in the 7er forum, no? *


Yes


----------



## rost12 (Dec 22, 2001)

Um, and one more thing for all you E65 and iDrive haters... The guy got stuck in a 520... Story here.

Cheers.


----------



## LeucX3 (Dec 26, 2001)

*Re: Trapped Inside 7 Series*



jblackburn said:


> *
> 
> 'We could hardly breathe for over 10 minutes,' Suchart told reporters. *


So, they didn't think about turning the car back on and running the A/C? :wahwah:


----------



## intex98 (Sep 20, 2002)

Mathew said:


> *Normally you can unlock doors from the inside by just pulling on the door handle. . .
> 
> Either the limo (full stretch?) operates differently or there is something else I am missing. . . *


In my X, if you lock the car with the key remote which activates the alarm, you can't open it with the door handles or the lock button. You have to unlock with the key remote, otherwise you are SOL...


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

shouldn't this be in the 5er forum?


----------



## rost12 (Dec 22, 2001)

:bustingup 

Should I?

Execute my mighty fresh admin powers? :smokin:


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

rost12 said:


> *:bustingup
> 
> Should I?
> 
> Execute my mighty fresh admin powers? :smokin: *


you could even edit the title of the thread :eeps:


----------



## Ågent99 (Jan 7, 2002)

It *was* in the 5er forum but I redirected it over here. 

You could always send it back and then I can move it back and so on...could get interesting. :rofl:

Chris uch:


----------



## Ågent99 (Jan 7, 2002)

C'mon...you started mid-thread posting about a 5er...I guess I should have just split it instead of redirecting the whole thing... this post is now under YOUR control.

Feel free to split it and move it back to 5er...I have no power here, Sir! 

Chris


----------



## bmw325 (Dec 19, 2001)

On the e46 (and probably the e39), you cna still open the door from inside even if it was locked using the key or the remote. Here's how:
-Press the interior central unlock/lock button once
-Pull any door handle twice (once to unlock the door, and the second time to open it)


----------



## Mathew (Feb 8, 2002)

robg said:


> *On the e46 (and probably the e39), you cna still open the door from inside even if it was locked using the key or the remote. Here's how:
> -Press the interior central unlock/lock button once
> -Pull any door handle twice (once to unlock the door, and the second time to open it) *





Mathew said:


> *Normally you can unlock doors from the inside by just pulling on the door handle. . . *


----------



## bmw325 (Dec 19, 2001)

Mathew-

atleast on the e46, if the car was locked externally (physically locking it using the key or by pressing the button on the remote), you can't just pull the handle to unlock it you first have to press the central unlock button. If you just locked the car using the interior central lock button, then you can just open it w/ the door handle.


----------



## Mathew (Feb 8, 2002)

robg said:


> *Mathew-
> 
> atleast on the e46, if the car was locked externally (physically locking it using the key or by pressing the button on the remote), you can't just pull the handle to unlock it you first have to press the central unlock button. If you just locked the car using the interior central lock button, then you can just open it w/ the door handle. *


oh i see

i never lock my doors when driving.


----------

